# Ohio Hunting Preserves (pheasant)



## Chris_H

I am looking for other hunting preserves with prices if you have them in the northern half of Ohio. The only places I know of are WR Hunt Club, Brier Oak Hunt Club and Elkhorn Lake. 

The cost for four pheasants with your dog at Elkhorn is $89 which is the minimum. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

That's pretty typical. Elk Ridge is near Elkhorn and I think charges $20 per bird, 4 minimum. At least that was last year's price. They also offer Chukar and Hungarian Partridge though which are cheaper per bird.

I usually go to Lone Oak in Delaware, 3 bird minimum, $17 for a hen, $21 for a rooster, 3 bird minimum - but that's not very far north.


----------



## Chris_H

Thanks for the reply Buckeye. I will call WR and Bucyrus tomorrow and post here for anyone interested. I'm fairly new to the game preserve scene and planting birds on my own gets a little monotonous but it is about half the price.


----------



## Chris_H

I checked with Brier Oaks Hunt Club in Bellvue, Ohio and the hen special is five hens for $75. $20 per cock bird. Either way that will be the first club I try out this week.


----------



## ShawnN

I go to Monigold's in Newcomerstown. You can get what ever birds you want and whatever amount you want. Mike Monigold is the owner.

http://www.monigolds.com/


----------



## pheasanthunter

Bullseye Pheasant Preserve in Uhrichsville, Ohio.
Pheasants are $19
Chukars are $14
Quail are $8
bullseyepheasant.com
740-922-5633
Lodging is available


----------

